

How Slack Onboards New Users (85 slide teardown) - barryhand
http://www.useronboard.com/how-slack-onboards-new-users/

======
samuelhulick
Hi everyone! I'm the person who made this teardown -- if you have any
questions or scathing critiques, I'm all ears right here.

------
petervandijck
Slack's onboarding is one of the best I've seen.

